

Giving Back to jQuery - mickeyben
http://blog.sproutcore.com/post/1322793711/giving-back-to-jquery

======
mickeyben
I always wanted to try SproutCore but never had a full JS application to code
to try it.

With the integration Yehuda announces with JQuery and the creation of JQuery
plugins extracted from SproutCore I'll give a go on some components.

I'm wondering if Yehuda was the origin of this decision as an (ex ?) core
developer of JQuery.

Anyway, all of this is very exciting !

------
wolfhumble
Was wondering what would happen to Yehuda's Jquery involvement when joining
the SproutCore team, see: <http://yehudakatz.com/2010/09/14/heres-to-the-
next-3-years/>

I guess this is the answer! :-)

~~~
patrickaljord
> Charles said “SproutCore is now and will always be totally free and open
> source. I think this business of charging for a commercial license is not an
> effective way to grow a project. Sure you make a little cash, but at what
> expense to the community? My goal is to make SproutCore and all of the
> developer tools that surround it totally free to everyone.

Sounds great, but I wonder how do the SproutCore guys plan to make money
though. Anyone knows?

